
Energy efficiency across programming languages - pimterry
https://www.researchgate.net/publication/320436353_Energy_efficiency_across_programming_languages_how_do_energy_time_and_memory_relate
======
physicsyogi
This was shared in 2017.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15249289](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15249289)

